# Ipad sur TV



## jujurochedu42 (17 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Jhésite entre acheter une apple tv ou simplement un adaptateur HDMI...

Je souhaiterais pouvoir afficher sur la TV l'image de mon ipad. Quelle est la meilleure solution ? L'idée par ensuite et de regarder les chaines TV (TF1,CANAL + et M6) depuis mon IPAD sur ma TV...Est ce possible ?

Merci


----------



## jeremymagi (17 Août 2012)

Regarde ici : http://www.iphoniacs.fr/questions-r...er-son-iphone-ou-ipad-un-écran-tv-et-utiliser


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Août 2012)

Une petite vidéo vaut mieux qu'une explication:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atxs031jrbI
Mais pour 60 &#8364; de plus tu as un Apple TV et donc la possibilité de visionner ton iPad sans câble...


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Août 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Une petite vidéo vaut mieux qu'une explication:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atxs031jrbI
> Mais pour 60  de plus tu as un Apple TV et donc la possibilité de visionner ton iPad sans câble...



Je rajoute ce bémol diffusé par Apple:
_"La recopie vidéo AirPlay est offerte sur iPad 2 et tout modèle plus  récent, sur iPhone 4S, ainsi que sur iMac (mi-2011 ou plus récent),  Mac mini (mi-2011 ou plus récent), MacBook Air (mi-2011 ou plus récent)  et MacBook Pro (début 2011 ou plus récent) avec Mountain Lion."_


----------

